# What are some great pieces or composers of concertos or big music pieces?



## Fratettac (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi, i'd like to find some music that matches the style of "Bydlo" by Modest Mussorgsky and/or to "Saturn" by Holst, also i'd like to know if someone do know some pieces/composers that are/do music like these pieces from William Stromberg for "Trinity and Beyond":

https://clyp.it/5mcygexx?token=7cbcf4edb9d0f38e72fc00400db7dc38

https://clyp.it/5mcygexx?token=7cbcf4edb9d0f38e72fc00400db7dc38

Thanks in advance to everyone that will reply, if i did something wrong i apologize 'cause i'm new


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The pieces you refer to are not concertos.

It sounds like you might be most interested in symphonic poems. Some suggestions:

Sibelius - Finlandia
Respighi - Pini di Roma
Honegger - Pacific 231
Strauss (Richard) - Don Quixote
Franck - Le chasseur maudit


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Sounds like you like more mellow toned pieces. Try a funeral march or two:








And here's one I recently just discovered. Definitely glad I did too:


----------

